# Sharkoon QuickPort XT USB3.0 at full speed only



## franz_s (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi!

I bought a Sharkoon QuickPort XT USB3.0 SATA docking station.
Unfortunately it is attached to an OHCI. Thus it runs at full speed (12
Mbps) only.

The docking station uses a "ASM1051 USB 3.0 to SATA Bridge" from ASMedia
(Vendor 0x174C, Product 0x55AA).

Attached to a Windows or Linux machine, the QuickPort XT runs at high
speed (480 Mbps).

Detailed output can be found here:

siv output from Windows

lsusb output from Linux

The problem occurs under FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE and FreeBSD 9.0-RC1.

Does anyone have any idea how to fix it?

	Best regards
		Franz


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 22, 2011)

The best place to ask would be the freebsd-usb mailing list.


----------

